# storing lye



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm almost out of lye and am looking for the most economical buy. The difference in price between a 50-lb pail and smaller amounts is significant. The problem, however, is that it will take me FOREVER to use 50 pounds. Once I would open the pail it's not airtight anymore, which apparently is a problem. How do those of you who buy lye in bulk store it?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I open one bag at a time and store it in 2 - 5 gallon buckets. Haven't had a problem. The only time I did was when I had my bucket sitting near an ac vent. The lid was not snapped on tight and it sat for awhile and when I went to use it, it was rock hard. I STILL have that bucket sitting in my basement because I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lye never ruins, just keep the lid on tight, if you get hard pieces simply use an ice pick to smash it apart (outside, with gloves and long sleeves and goggles.)

5 gallon lids certainly are air tight if snapped back on.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Usually lye in bulk is also bagged. I make sure I get as much air out of the bag as I can. And like Vicki said, make sure the lid is snapped on tightly.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I buy 500 lbs in 50 lbs bags at a time. I store the bags outside in a shed I have. Then I open a bag and divide it up into two 5 gallon buckets I got from Walmart with snap lids and keep those in the house. I have not had a problem doing it this way. 

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The bags and buckets sit in hot sweaty warehouses for months, they travel in big containers across the ocean from China. Yes be careful, try to keep humidity and moisture out, but unless you puncture the bags they are bombproof as are the buckets, just getting the seal off is a feat. It's also why I liquefy all 50 pounds once it is open, with our humidity the only safe way of storing lye is in an AC room, I do keep an open bag in rubbermaid for classes, it chunks a little but nothing you can't dissolve easily. Vicki


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Vicki, If you don't mind me asking, where do you buy your lye?



VickiLynne said:


> I buy 500 lbs in 50 lbs bags at a time. I store the bags outside in a shed I have. Then I open a bag and divide it up into two 5 gallon buckets I got from Walmart with snap lids and keep those in the house. I have not had a problem doing it this way.
> 
> Vicki/NC


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Sven,

I get it from AAA Chemicals and have it shipped to me. The shipping + hazmat fee is almost as much as the lye itself but it is still alot less expensive than buying elsewhere. There are not any local suppliers in my area. 

And Vicki is right, those bags are bombproof! We have had a very wet spring here and I opened a 50lb bag yesterday and it was dry and very fluid pouring. No clumps at all. I store these bags outside in a hot, humid in the summer, cold, humid in the winter wooden shed. I live on the water and I've not had any problems so far. I have them stacked on a shelf off the floor.

Vicki/NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I buy lye in 50# bags and store it in recycled kitty litter buckets.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Vicki. That's a great site and they have borax and washing soda in bulk which we've been looking for. So you use the technical grade not the food grade right?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sven, and look around on google on the AAA site, they aren't a place, there are hundreds of them...we have one in Dallas and one down south of me, they all carry lye...ours also carries from Colombus Foods (how I found out about buying drums instead of the smaller quantities from Soapers Choice) Coconut Oil, base oils, they used to carry scent. You can buy a pallaet or get discounts for 4 or 5 bags of lye. They all call themselves AAA chemicals, so when you google them, add your area of the country to your google search.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Vicki, I'll give it a try.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Sven,

Yes, I use the technical grade.

Vicki/NC


----------

